# For Sale Sample Exams



## nguyenvi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello:

I have two sample exam and solutions booklet for sale. They are NCEES Computer and Electronics booklets. They are new and I would like to sell for $35 shipped, each. I accidently bought all three without knowing better. contact trublazerboy at yahoo if interested. Thanks.

Vinh


----------



## harvey (Nov 10, 2009)

I would like to purchase the item. Please contact me at 916-548-5297.

Thank you.


----------



## nguyenvi (Nov 29, 2009)

Books are still for sale if anyone is interested. Thanks.


----------

